# Is it possible that some of us may have "reactive arthritis/Reiters's?""



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I had never heard of this before until it was on the 10:00 news last night. Just highlighting my symptoms on MM's post, I thought I should check out a link on this: http://www.arthritis.ca/types%20of%20arthr...default.asp?s=1 I do recall having a food poisoning type reaction when I was pregnant with my first child. I thought it might be do to the sour cream since I was the only one who had this when my husband and his parents went out. I'm thinking now that this could be a possibility. I may have to bring this up the next time I visit the doctor and see what he says.


----------



## Fsirois (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi - I'm not sure what your symptoms are, but I can tell you a bit about Reactive arthritis - I have it!After getting a gastric infection during my first pregnancy (sound familiar!) I then developed pink eye and my foot started to swell until the pain was unbearable. Other joints one by one started to be affected. I now walk with a cane. Although may case is more at the severe end of the spectrum, most cases of reactive arthritis are relatively mild and can clear up within a few months. The Hallmark of this arthritis is painul swelling of the toes, ankles and sometimes knees following an acute infection (often gastric), accompanied by the classic thrid symptom in the triad - conjunctivits or "pink eye". I experienced a bit of fibromyalgia early on which the meds have under control now. Usually though the FM occurs a side symptom to the very noticeable joint discomfort and swelling.Just thought I'd pass along this first hand info.Fuschia


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Fuschia,That is interesting. The reason that made me think about this was the achilles heel thing that I had that came on spontaneously, without trauma. This was in the write up on this. I also read another site which mentioned awakening with your hands and feet hurting with slight swelling. This is what finally brought me into seeing the rheumatologist. I had never connected these things before. I, however, never had the pink-eye/conjunctivitis thing. My eyes do seem to get very dry though. Thanks for telling me about your case Fuschia. The food-poisoning - pregnancy thing is a coincidence. One thing that I would like to know is whether or not your child has IBS. My first child does seem to have it, but my second does not.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Red, swollen joints are certainly a sure sign that something other than (or as well as) Fibromyalgia is going on.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Fortunately, I think that stage (redness with the swelling) is over for me. It seems it happened just before I was diagnosed with FM, so I wondered if it was a contributing factor, or was just one of the things that happens more readily to people with our condition. I may have had CFS prior to the tendonitis symptoms as I did suffer from fatigue and IBS before that, but I didn't suffer with any "fever-like" symptoms and aches and pains until after the tendonitis episodes which lasted intermittently for a few years.I am just one of those people who like to dissect everything, I guess.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:I am just one of those people who like to dissect everything, I guess.


me too unmolded!







I guess what I want to say is that red, swollen joints are not a symptom of either Fibromyalgia or CFS. Reactive arthritis could be one cause. Thank goodness for rheumatologists!It will be interesting to hear what your doctor says about your symptoms and if they're down to Reactive Arthritis. It's interesting about it appearing after intestinal infection, in light of IBS!


----------

